# [W] Necrons - unpainted model - [H] £££ - [UK]



## dbs101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi is anyone selling any necron models, I want to get hold of a few to have a play around with painting them, I have looked at many wargaming websites but all necron stuff is out of stock im guessing its because of the necron re-launch i duno. but if anyone is selling some unpainted models could you get in touch please im from wales, uk


----------

